# kool-aid coils



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

send us your koolaid coils in action to [email protected] and we will post them on are web site


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://koolaid-coils.com/


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i know ive shipped plenty of coils


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

HOW MUCH FOR 4.5 TON AND CAN YOU GET THEM PRE CRUSHED??


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://koolaid-coils.com/


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

it time too start


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

bring it on kool aid


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://koolaid-coils.com/Home_Page.php


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 17 2009, 04:33 PM~14220883
> *send us your koolaid coils in action to [email protected] and we will post them on are web site
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

kolaid-coils.com


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jul 17 2009, 11:29 AM~14503171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good pic J.R. smashing the bumper :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

still on da workz!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 17 2009, 03:33 PM~14220883
> *send us your koolaid coils in action to [email protected] and we will post them on are web site
> *


Where do i send payment if i want them coils??


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

him or me koolaid 1 323 864 5050


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

pay pal [email protected] or payment over the phone 510 586 3546
mc /visa :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

Kool-aid Coils are the shit! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

thanks ron, thats from the video i sent you back in december, i paused it and took a pic lol wish the car still worked that good :angry: 



> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 20 2009, 06:50 PM~14530799
> *Good pic J.R. smashing the bumper :0
> *


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

NOW U SEE


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://koolaid-coils.com/Guestbook.php


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

hi :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

hey wats crackin kool aid, see you in vegas!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

hey wats crackin kool aid, see you in vegas!


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

YEP


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

who has coils :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

new pics coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

IRVING CUSTOMZ FROM DALLAS USES KOOLAID COILS


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Jul 30 2009, 09:42 AM~14626474
> *
> *



*that shit was vicious.*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

koolaid coils :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 1 2009, 03:37 PM~14647819
> *koolaid coils :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


post your ride


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

HI


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

KOOL AID COILS


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Jul 30 2009, 09:42 AM~14626474
> *
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

new coils ready to ship


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Koolaid coils :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

koolaid world wide :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 31 2009, 07:56 PM~14641379
> *that shit was vicious.
> *


Until it got stuck... 

In the theme of the topic; Koolaid coils are the truth...

If you want more bounce, cop them Koolaid coils.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 9 2009, 12:17 PM~14717227
> *Until it got stuck...
> 
> In the theme of the topic; Koolaid coils are the truth...
> ...


i think it mayhave came down on its own he should have not pulled on the tire so quick but ya :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 9 2009, 09:12 PM~14719356
> *i think it mayhave came down on its own he should have not pulled on the tire so quick but ya  :biggrin:
> *


Notice the sticker in the back window. I know its hard to see but its there.


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 17 2009, 04:33 PM~14220883
> *send us your koolaid coils in action to [email protected] and we will post them on are web site
> *


send me some coils and ill send u pics of me usin em :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

check out our new coils


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 10 2009, 08:07 AM~14723705
> *Notice the sticker in the back window. I know its hard to see but its there.
> 
> 
> ...


i remeber when you first got them you siad they aint doin much lol i told you call me in 2 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

I NEED SUM OF THESE COILS :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 09:57 PM~14732029
> *I NEED SUM OF THESE COILS :biggrin:
> *


they work good trust me I have them on most of our cars :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 09:57 PM~14732029
> *I NEED SUM OF THESE COILS :biggrin:
> *


pick em and all ship em :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 11 2009, 07:47 AM~14734243
> *pick em and all ship em  :biggrin:
> *


ARE THE WHITE COILS 3//3/4 TON COILS


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 11 2009, 10:57 AM~14735698
> *ARE THE WHITE COILS 3//3/4 TON COILS
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 13 2009, 08:32 AM~14756246
> *
> *


 :cheesy: they should b here tomorrow or sat :cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 13 2009, 08:38 PM~14764081
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MR UPS MAN, why u torment me with ur slow feet and no coils in front of my door


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

got them :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: ,


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

free shipping untill sept 1st :0


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 17 2009, 11:55 AM~14791477
> *free shipping untill sept 1st :0
> *


Pm sent


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

sorry no free shipping on wholesale accounts 135 shipped anywhere in the us


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 17 2009, 08:55 AM~14791477
> *free shipping untill sept 1st :0
> *


4 1/2 , 4 3/4 , 3 3/4 ton coils


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

got comp motor in today koolaid


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 5 2009, 08:13 PM~14388765
> *HOW MUCH FOR 4.5 TON AND CAN YOU GET THEM PRE CRUSHED??
> *


x2


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

KOOL-AID COILS!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 21 2009, 01:05 PM~14839126
> *
> *


WATS UP HOMIE!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 17 2009, 11:14 AM~14792174
> *sorry no free shipping on wholesale accounts 135 shipped anywhere in the us
> *



if i order a set your ass is driving them to me lol


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 29 2009, 11:38 PM~14624068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up koolaid.Weres king chipper leo LoL?When am i gona get my sponsored pair of coils? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 24 2009, 09:30 PM~14870737
> *if i order a set your ass is driving them to me lol
> *


yup 185


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

135 shipped  hurry the end is coming :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

NO MORE 3 3/4 TON SOLD OUT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 17 2009, 07:55 AM~14791477
> *free shipping untill sept 1st :0
> *


 :0 I should have waited a few weeks j/k LOL


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 25 2009, 04:14 PM~14878414
> *:0 I should have waited a few weeks j/k LOL
> *


just buy a few more pair all give you free shipping


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

And here is another side view video of the caddy check it out!

View My Video


*MY BAD FORGOT TO MENTION THIS IS FROM A SHOW THIS PAST SUNDAY ALL 3 CARS RUNNING KOOL-AID COILS* !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 26 2009, 09:17 PM~14893245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what im talkin bout,Koolaid coils work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 26 2009, 09:28 PM~14893298
> *Thats what im talkin bout,Koolaid coils work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you best to believe it :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

The black cadi belongs to switch man jr from the big I "Individuals" car club dallas chapter.Hes a double pump runnin koolaid pumps and coils wit a lil bit of I C enginering


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 26 2009, 09:42 PM~14893480
> *The black cadi belongs to switch man jr from the big I "Individuals" car club dallas chapter.Hes a double pump runnin koolaid pumps and coils wit a lil bit of I C enginering
> *


OH YEAH YOU BETER BELIEVE IT


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

free shipping ends today at midnight


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

GOT MY COILS IN TODAY ..THANKS BRO!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Aug 31 2009, 06:40 PM~14940808
> *GOT MY COILS IN TODAY ..THANKS BRO!!
> *


sorry it took an extra day the mail lady didnt pick up the first day


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 31 2009, 06:35 PM~14941585
> *sorry it took an extra day the mail lady didnt pick up the first day
> *


ITS ALL GOOD!AS LONG AS I GOT THEM! :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

koolaid


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

tryin to get koolaid coils in every ride


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

free shipping is over! thanks for all th orders


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

not fair im a few hours behind, you gotta hook a hawaiian brotha out. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Sep 1 2009, 12:17 PM~14948406
> *not fair im a few hours behind, you gotta hook a hawaiian brotha out. :biggrin:
> *


i got some in stock what you need :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

kool aid coils


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Sep 1 2009, 12:17 PM~14948406
> *not fair im a few hours behind, you gotta hook a hawaiian brotha out. :biggrin:
> *


if you live in china its still good for 36 minutes


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

place your orders :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

Kool Aid


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

IS THIS SINGLE OR DOUBLE PUMP..WUT PUMPS IS HE RUNNIN??


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 26 2009, 10:42 PM~14893480
> *The black cadi belongs to switch man jr from the big I "Individuals" car club dallas chapter.Hes a double pump runnin koolaid pumps and coils wit a lil bit of I C enginering
> *





> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 2 2009, 07:09 AM~14957004
> *IS THIS SINGLE OR DOUBLE PUMP..WUT PUMPS IS HE RUNNIN??
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

what up nessa


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

koolaid


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

koolaids 


> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 31 2009, 10:56 PM~14944269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://koolaid-coils.com/


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

Kool-Aid coils


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 4 2009, 06:20 PM~14983006
> *Kool-Aid coils
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 3 2009, 10:09 AM~14969036
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i cant believe you posted that


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 2 2009, 07:50 AM~14957554
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Whattttt he didnt know!!!!!LoL :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2009, 09:38 PM~14985882
> *i cant believe you posted that
> *


i cant believe you cant hit back bumper :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

4.1/2 ton kool aids coils


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

WHAT TON COILS DOES THAT BLACK CADDY HAVE IN IT HOMIES

LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@Sep 7 2009, 11:42 AM~15003906
> *WHAT TON COILS DOES THAT BLACK CADDY HAVE IN IT HOMIES
> 
> LOOKS GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


4 1/2 :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@Sep 7 2009, 11:42 AM~15003906
> *WHAT TON COILS DOES THAT BLACK CADDY HAVE IN IT HOMIES
> 
> LOOKS GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes sir 4 and a half ton black koolaid coils. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 6 2009, 10:22 PM~15000576
> *4.1/2 ton kool aids coils
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin dam good sir,keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

THANKS HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@Sep 8 2009, 02:56 AM~15011879
> *THANKS HOMIES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


so what ever happen?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 8 2009, 12:56 AM~15011763
> *Lookin dam good sir,keep up the good work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


U already know :h5:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 2 2009, 06:09 AM~14957004
> *IS THIS SINGLE OR DOUBLE PUMP..WUT PUMPS IS HE RUNNIN??
> 
> 
> ...


This is nice!


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 8 2009, 07:21 AM~15012605
> *so what ever happen?
> *


HE'S HIDDING AND CANT BE FOUND I JUST HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL HE SLIPS ITS ALL GOOD ATLEASE GOOD HOMIES ARE AWARE :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I got the WHITE coils, Does anyone know what ton those are. I can't remember.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 8 2009, 02:46 PM~15016723
> *I got the WHITE coils, Does anyone know what ton those are. I can't remember.
> *


think those are 3.3/4, and they call them 3.5


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 8 2009, 02:46 PM~15016723
> *I got the WHITE coils, Does anyone know what ton those are. I can't remember.
> *


you got them in the impala?


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 8 2009, 06:30 PM~15019137
> *you got them in the impala?
> *


yea, why?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@Sep 8 2009, 12:09 PM~15014442
> *HE'S HIDDING AND CANT BE FOUND I JUST HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL HE SLIPS ITS ALL GOOD ATLEASE GOOD HOMIES ARE AWARE  :biggrin:
> *


handle urs homie :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 5 2009, 08:41 AM~14988134
> *i cant believe you cant hit back bumper  :0
> *


oh shit :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 8 2009, 10:41 PM~15022040
> *oh shit  :biggrin:
> *


thats okay i still put in work on both his cars too lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 5 2009, 09:41 AM~14988134
> *i cant believe you cant hit back bumper  :0
> *



thats okay tim..let me know when u have a single pump car hitting back bumper with parts that were paid out ur pocket hehehehe


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 8 2009, 09:49 PM~15022193
> *thats okay i still put in work on both his cars too lol
> *


hopefully not the paint on that pink-ish one... :scrutinize: 






j/k if you did, i know materials had a lot to do with it


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 8 2009, 10:04 PM~15022432
> *thats okay tim..let me know when u have a single pump car hitting back bumper with parts that were paid out ur pocket hehehehe
> *


 :0 :burn:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 8 2009, 11:13 PM~15022573
> *hopefully not the paint on that pink-ish one... :scrutinize:
> j/k if you did, i know materials had a lot to do with it
> *



haha nope im no painter...i did some welding to it..the other homie that did the paint is the one who did a big majority of the work


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

any ways this is a coil topic lets keep it that way


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

koolaid coils


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 8 2009, 10:13 PM~15022573
> *hopefully not the paint on that pink-ish one... :scrutinize:
> j/k if you did, i know materials had a lot to do with it
> *


 :barf:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

every one needs kool aid coils


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

stay tuned for a fall sale


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 13 2009, 06:48 AM~15065275
> *stay tuned for a fall sale
> *


let me know need a pump


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## rojas (Jul 29, 2006)

r the 3 3/4 back in stock?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rojas_@Sep 15 2009, 08:00 PM~15092839
> *r  the 3 3/4 back in stock?
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 15 2009, 11:41 PM~15095484
> *x2 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x3 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

pm me your zip for shipping on 3 3/4 's one pair left :0


----------



## rojas (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 16 2009, 11:44 AM~15096995
> *pm me your zip for shipping on 3 3/4 's  one pair left :0
> *


sent :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

DOESNT KOOL AID BUY THERE COILS FROM A COMPANY HERE IN FRESNO?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 17 2009, 12:00 PM~15108691
> *DOESNT KOOL AID BUY THERE COILS FROM A COMPANY HERE IN FRESNO?
> *


whats your point ?


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 17 2009, 07:15 PM~15112517
> *whats your point  ?
> *


why should i buy them from here or there or even from you when i got a cousin who works at the factory lol thats what im sayng :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 17 2009, 07:37 PM~15112789
> *why should i buy them from here or there or even from you when i got a cousin who works at the factory lol thats what im sayng :0
> *


good luck


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 17 2009, 08:37 PM~15112789
> *why should i buy them from here or there or even from you when i got a cousin who works at the factory lol thats what im sayng :0
> *



those companies usually dont sell to the public anyways lol...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 17 2009, 10:43 PM~15114660
> *good luck
> *


what up tim...


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 17 2009, 10:02 PM~15114949
> *those companies usually dont sell to the public anyways lol...
> *


YEA THEY DO :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 17 2009, 11:48 PM~15115458
> *YEA THEY DO :biggrin:
> *



haha..well shit thats cool..i know many places dont...since companies buy in bulk anyways they dont want to loose that business with a company


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 17 2009, 09:43 PM~15114660
> *good luck
> *


 :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 17 2009, 07:37 PM~15112789
> *why should i buy them from here or there or even from you when i got a cousin who works at the factory lol thats what im sayng :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

you need more than coils :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
besides this is a kool aid coil thread every thing else is not welcome up in here


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 18 2009, 08:42 AM~15117176
> *you need more than coils :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> besides this is a kool aid coil thread every thing else is not welcome up in here
> *



whats up im looking to buy a pair of coils for my rear but dont know which ones to buy i have a 86 monte i just got 14inch cylinders put in the rear but im looking to do a chain bridge soon so i wanted to upgrade my coil which ones do u recommend u can pm me with the am or here dont matter


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

this it koolaid if my supplier is sell my coil out of there co I WILL SUE THEM AND I DONT THINK THEY WANT TO LOSE 1/2 million dollars in bussiness to sell 1 pair of my design out the back door uffin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 18 2009, 01:56 PM~15119294
> *this it koolaid if my supplier is sell my coil out of there co I WILL SUE THEM AND I DONT THINK THEY WANT TO LOSE 1/2 million dollars in bussiness to sell 1 pair of my design out the back door uffin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

me and you both know this! im not botherd if some one wants to try :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 17 2009, 12:00 PM~15108691
> *DOESNT KOOL AID BUY THERE COILS FROM A COMPANY HERE IN FRESNO?
> *


i think he answerd your question feel free to call koolaid with any more concern's
323 864-5050


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 18 2009, 11:56 AM~15119294
> *this it koolaid if my supplier is sell my coil out of there co I WILL SUE THEM AND I DONT THINK THEY WANT TO LOSE 1/2 million dollars in bussiness to sell 1 pair of my design out the back door uffin:
> *


man,,,,,,just buy the coils dude;get ur inches


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

big inch coils sold here :0


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

WHAT UP TIM FINALLY GOT A PAIR OF THE WHITE COILS LET YOU KNOW THE OUTCOME OF THEM WHEN I INSTALL THEM ........... :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

#1 Coils kool-aid coils


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj149/r.../DSC_0046-1.jpg


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

My old car doing damage on them Kool-aid Coils in Colorado :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Sep 27 2009, 10:35 AM~15198804
> *My old car doing damage on them Kool-aid Coils in Colorado :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 2 2009, 07:09 AM~14957004
> *IS THIS SINGLE OR DOUBLE PUMP..WUT PUMPS IS HE RUNNIN??
> 
> 
> ...


nice but single or double?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://i28.tinypic.com/ogmpac.jpg


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 28 2009, 01:42 PM~15209050
> *nice but single or double?
> *


this is double pwered by koolaid pumps :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 28 2009, 01:42 PM~15209050
> *nice but single or double?
> *


Its a double,u may no the owner he was on the stick at the tulsa picnic that u went to eairlyer this year.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 29 2009, 12:08 AM~15215378
> *Its a double,u may no the owner he was on the stick at the tulsa picnic that u went to eairlyer this year.
> *


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 28 2009, 08:55 PM~15213120
> *this is double pwered by koolaid pumps  :biggrin:
> *


double reg or piston?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 29 2009, 07:30 AM~15216708
> *double reg or piston?
> *


Their pistons


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 21 2009, 07:05 PM~15144714
> *#1 Coils kool-aid coils
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

cant beat kool aid coils


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 30 2009, 10:46 PM~15236209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

who is next?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 30 2009, 10:45 PM~15236197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love this cutty. and the model that posed for it too.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 5 2009, 09:08 AM~15270991
> *i love this cutty. and the model that posed for it too.
> *


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :h5: 


i jus jizzed........in...my pants!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

more pics of both :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

kool aid coils


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 6 2009, 06:17 AM~15280323
> *more pics of both  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

hey lets see the setup in that thing


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 6 2009, 07:44 PM~15287469
> *hey lets see the setup in that thing
> *


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

good chit. wut she hit on the stick?


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 7 2009, 06:52 PM~15297103
> *good chit. wut she hit on the stick?
> *


42"


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

THATS WITH KOOL AID COILS OFCORSE


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 7 2009, 07:03 PM~15297245
> *42"
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 6 2009, 07:06 PM~15286988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 5 2009, 09:14 PM~15276732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe i need some kool aid coils


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 6 2009, 07:06 PM~15286988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna do very bad things to her asshole


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Oct 9 2009, 05:03 AM~15309946
> *:0
> Maybe i need some kool aid coils
> *


 :yes: :werd:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 9 2009, 07:09 AM~15310375
> *i wanna do very bad things to her asshole
> *


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

so can we get back to selling coils now?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

winter sale in the works :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

To the top for koolaid coils. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 23 2009, 01:58 AM~15442503
> *To the top for koolaid coils. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 22 2009, 07:38 AM~15433080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

coils coils coils :biggrin: fresh new batch on there way :biggrin:


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

BY FAR THE BEST AND MORE LONG LASTING COILS !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Oct 28 2009, 05:25 PM~15496216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Oct 28 2009, 05:25 PM~15496216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my ninja :biggrin:


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

looks good bro :biggrin:


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Oct 28 2009, 05:25 PM~15496216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


foe sure homies


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 27 2009, 06:33 PM~15485695
> *coils coils coils :biggrin: fresh new batch on there way  :biggrin:
> *


are they here yet


----------



## makahaboyz (Oct 6, 2006)

my lincoln silver coils 8 batt going to install piston this week will post new video after with piston
View My Video


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 4 2009, 10:47 AM~14671846
> *KOOL  AID  COILS
> 
> 
> *


white 3 1/2 ton koolaid coils


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by makahaboyz_@Nov 2 2009, 09:11 AM~15536011
> *my lincoln silver coils 8 batt going to install piston this week will post new video after with piston
> View My Video
> *


put a little bit more air in the front tires


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Nov 2 2009, 01:32 PM~15538620
> *white 3 1/2 ton koolaid coils
> *


post a new link those no worky


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 2 2009, 06:57 PM~15541924
> *post a new link those no worky
> *


go to page 3 they work from there


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by makahaboyz_@Nov 2 2009, 09:11 AM~15536011
> *my lincoln silver coils 8 batt going to install piston this week will post new video after with piston
> View My Video
> *


you should show the pic of the trunk kahu. i got a pic of it. that piston should murder the piston. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

i meant.... piston should murder that bumper.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

*Got my gear rebuild kits in less than two days!! I'll be sure to make a future order with you guys *:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT!*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Nov 3 2009, 02:33 AM~15546348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Sup Jr


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wats krackin big dog!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ready for shipping monday morning :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

When da winter sale start :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Nov 11 2009, 07:23 AM~15631380
> *When da winter sale start :biggrin:
> *


soon i think i heard free shipping on the 4 1/2 ton :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 4 2009, 06:51 PM~15266606
> *who is next?
> *


did u still want to hop against da elco;;let me no


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Nov 11 2009, 09:18 AM~15632201
> *soon i think i heard free shipping  on the 4 1/2 ton :0
> *


That's what I'm tolking about :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 11 2009, 09:29 AM~15632289
> *did u still want to hop against da  elco;;let me no
> *


big al :yes: trade that elco in for an impala cuz you dont got the inches you need to beat a girl we are deffinatly planing to come hang out new years we are working on a new shop should be open dec jan


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

white 3 1/2 coils in and pre cuts bare


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Oct 28 2009, 04:25 PM~15496216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

hurry and get your order in :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What size coils would I need. I have a 1984 cutlass supreme with a chevy 350 in it. Let me know the price aswell. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

we are working on a new add so if your bumper checkin and want to be included in the new fliers send a nice clear picture for us to use only pictures sent with an ok to use will be published :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

kool-aid koils single gate with 8...


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

Wuzup stacklifehydraulis, thanks for da bussinez homie order Monday got them today thas what I call fast shipping,can way to try them thanks again


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Nov 18 2009, 05:23 PM~15706752
> *Wuzup stacklifehydraulis, thanks for da bussinez homie order Monday got them today thas what I call fast shipping,can way to try them thanks again
> *


i bet i could send hot temales :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Nov 19 2009, 08:53 AM~15713244
> *i bet i could send hot temales :biggrin:
> *


Let me know how much, and how many of them :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## mr low low (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Nov 20 2009, 09:58 AM~15725998
> *
> *


----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Advanced technology and the use of the most modern computer-aided design and manufacturing techniques combine to make our coils the standard by which all other coils are judged. Our coils are the best the market has to offer.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

are these the same coils that BMH sell?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Nov 24 2009, 06:07 PM~15770521
> *are these the same coils that BMH sell?
> *


you would need to ask black magic


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Nov 20 2009, 08:58 AM~15725998
> *
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Nov 20 2009, 09:58 AM~15725998
> *
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Dec 4 2009, 06:41 AM~15868622
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

get your money straight they wont last :wow:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

How much on some 4.5's shipped to 78617?....


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

coils are in at koolaids


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

kool aid coil work you need to get you some


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

I got 4 ton kool-aid coils in the roady and it swings for having 6 batteries and #9marz gears,I gotta take some pics......:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

*place your order * 510 586 3546 :wow:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqKEG9KvW5U KOOLAID COILS IN THE MONTE...:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Feb 19 2010, 07:34 PM~16666175
> *place your order  510  586 3546 :wow:
> *


hurry :wow:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Feb 19 2010, 07:34 PM~16666175
> *place your order  510  586 3546 :wow:
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Feb 19 2010, 07:34 PM~16666175
> *place your order  510  586 3546 :wow:
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

WHITE 3 1/2 ton hopping coils are in going fast 130.00 a pair koolaid 1 323 864 5050


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Feb 24 2010, 01:06 PM~16712156
> *WHITE 3 1/2 ton hopping coils are in going fast 130.00 a pair koolaid      1 323 864 5050
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 06:40 PM~15683925
> *we are working on a new add so if your bumper checkin and want to be included in the new fliers send a nice clear picture for us to use only pictures sent  with an ok to use will be published :biggrin:*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Feb 24 2010, 02:06 PM~16712156
> *WHITE 3 1/2 ton hopping coils are in going fast 130.00 a pair koolaid      1 323 864 5050
> *


:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Feb 24 2010, 01:06 PM~16712156
> *WHITE 3 1/2 ton hopping coils are in going fast 130.00 a pair koolaid       1 323 864 5050
> *


oh man white coils on sale 130.00 for the rest of the month then it goes backup to 135.00


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Feb 24 2010, 09:13 PM~16716168
> *oh man  white coils on sale  130.00 for the rest of the month then it goes backup to 135.00</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>*so the white coils are not 3 3/4 no more they are 3 1/2 now???*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Feb 24 2010, 08:49 PM~16716680
> *so the white coils are not 3 3/4 no more they are 3 1/2 now???
> *


no they are 3 3/4


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

i need some 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Feb 25 2010, 12:43 AM~16719510
> *i need some
> 
> 
> ...


all put you down for 2 pairs :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Nov 24 2009, 05:29 PM~15770137
> *Advanced technology and the use of the most modern computer-aided design and manufacturing techniques combine to make our coils the standard by which all other coils are judged. Our coils are the best the market has to offer.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

we use them :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

got any 5 tons in stock yet?


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

question.. do u guys prefer certain coils to certain cars? i kow single or double pump makes a difference also but vehicle and mtor wise..


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

sure every thing plays a part


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

bottom line as long as you use a koolaid coil you cant go wrong


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

One more day before my springs get here ! :biggrin:  Where can I get a koolaid sticker ??


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Mar 8 2010, 09:52 AM~16827291
> *One more day before my springs get here !  :biggrin:   Where can I get a koolaid sticker ??
> *


 i got you


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

anyone lookin for comfort ridin on the 1 tons? any feedback


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Mar 8 2010, 11:34 AM~16827631
> *i got you
> *


THX homie, just recieved all my stuff a day earlier than expected. That was fast shipping!! I will post up pics after installed...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Mar 8 2010, 02:25 PM~16829391
> *THX homie, just recieved all my stuff a day earlier than expected. That was fast shipping!! I will post up pics after installed...
> *


its like christmas we say 4 to 5 days and they come in three :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for bad ass coils.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

still shipping :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 8 2010, 10:39 AM~16827689
> *anyone lookin for comfort ridin on the 1 tons? any feedback
> *


i run 2 tons on my friends wifes fleetwood.. Locks up good for standing 3 and rides like a stock car..


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Mar 10 2010, 08:35 AM~16848594
> *i run 2 tons on my friends wifes fleetwood.. Locks up good for standing 3 and rides like a stock car..
> *



hmmm,.. im lookin for most comfort, not concerned with 3s or hopping or anythin, this is for a aircraft setup car


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 10 2010, 08:37 AM~16848605
> *hmmm,.. im lookin for most comfort, not concerned with 3s or hopping or anythin, this is for a aircraft setup car
> *


1 ton in the rear


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

whats up bro hay yall have 3.5 tons white spings in stock?? how much ship too 73119 oklahoma city


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@Mar 20 2010, 09:45 PM~16949296
> *whats up bro hay yall have 3.5 tons white spings in stock?? how much ship too 73119 oklahoma city
> *


back order a week or so will have more


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Mar 20 2010, 11:17 PM~16949947
> *back order a week or so will have more
> *


AGAIN ? :0


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

cool bro pm me when come in ??


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i have a pair of 4 3/4 left :wow:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

gears in today 11,9s, 13, coil in at end of week


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

today


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

coils this week :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Mar 27 2010, 01:45 PM~17017263
> *
> *


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

to all back orders and all koolaid dealers coil on thee way to your shops and homes thank you for waiting thee month hope to not run out of coils any time soon koolaid precuts 3 1/2 4 3/4 4 1/2 1 1/2 pre cuts all coils in come get them koolaid thank you again everybody


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

LET ME KNOW WHEN THE 3 1/2 TONS COME IN THANKS :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

there was plenty of koolaid coils at the swap meet today!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 28 2010, 12:40 AM~17021396
> *there was plenty of koolaid coils at the swap meet today!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

KOOLAID COILS


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

KoolAid Coils


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

lol wrong code


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

That chop top is workin


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

thanks for the hop fri night both cars look good koolaid coil both cars 3 1/2 ton white koolaid coils jose on the switch monte koolaid on the switch regal thank guys koolaid


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

WAS UP KOOOOLLAAID!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what were da inchessssssssssssssssssss.;;;80 or 90


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 4 2010, 03:09 PM~17094040
> *KOOLAID COILS
> *


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

not that high but on thee bumper koolaid coils


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 4 2010, 02:23 PM~17094143
> *
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 5 2010, 07:36 PM~17105204
> *not that high but on thee bumper koolaid coils
> *


Sup KOOOOOLLLLLAAADDE :biggrin: lookin good homie,You comin to Vegas this week????LMK


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

need some stuff do u call me koolaid


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

koolaid coils


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

whats up tim koolaid


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

:cheesy: jus got my 4 3/4 tons kool aid coils today cant wait to see how they perform u think i should cut a turn


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

kool aid do you guys have chrome 4 tons


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks again Tim for coming thru for us. WAY OF LIFE baby.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Apr 7 2010, 10:45 PM~17130719
> *koolaid coils
> *


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

How much for some chrome coils?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

what tonnage are the blue coils?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Apr 18 2010, 09:03 PM~17232517
> *what tonnage are the blue coils?
> *


we dont sell blue coils :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Apr 18 2010, 09:26 PM~17232845
> *we dont sell blue coils :uh:
> *


Krylon ......callem special edition n bump the price


----------



## jesse75042 (Sep 20, 2006)

KOOL AID some good people good customer service and fast shipping :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
can't wait to throw coils in my m.c ......now how to put full stack of white coils in my monte!!! :dunno:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

i got my coils fast from u guys good job, its just taken a long time to brake them in im still not doin the inches i was with my old springs


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

are you guys selling kits yet?


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

working on it


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

chrome 2-tons?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LIL SOMETHING FOR THE HATERZ..............STILL NO WEIGHT, 100% STREET
EkMf6dsdWBQ&feature=channel

KOOLAID COILS WORKN !

TTT FOR MY COILS SPONSOR


----------



## el checo (Nov 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 23 2010, 01:43 PM~17281139
> *LIL SOMETHING FOR THE HATERZ..............STILL NO WEIGHT, 100% STREET
> EkMf6dsdWBQ&feature=channel
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## MistahCadillacx3 (Jan 12, 2007)

how much for some 4 1/2 chrome coils?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 18 2010, 01:21 PM~17228582
> *
> *


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Apr 28 2010, 08:55 AM~17329154
> *
> *


THANKS FOR THE BIZ TIM!


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

watch kool aid coils work
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3r9FqT7Pz8


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 23 2010, 11:43 AM~17281139
> *LIL SOMETHING FOR THE HATERZ..............STILL NO WEIGHT, 100% STREET
> EkMf6dsdWBQ&feature=channel
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

KOOL AID


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fulU1bjWtX0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT aloha to Big Al see you in vegas homie!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

KOOOOLLLLLL AAAIIIIIDDDDDD :angry: :angry: 






















I NEED SOME COILS :happysad:


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 9 2010, 01:12 PM~17435291
> *KOOOOLLLLLL AAAIIIIIDDDDDD  :angry:  :angry:
> I NEED SOME COILS  :happysad:
> *


....... how many sets of coils you go thru homie ?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@May 9 2010, 04:56 PM~17436623
> *....... how many sets of coils you go thru homie ?
> *


Pair every 2 to 3 months.....i be putn down on a daily basis homie.....daily drivn and repn products i use


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

got u hommie come thru koolaid


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 10 2010, 05:28 AM~17441039
> *got u hommie come thru koolaid
> *


:h5: ill try n go 2day


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 10 2010, 05:28 AM~17441039
> *got u hommie come thru koolaid
> *


I NEED SOME 3.5 'S HOW MUCH ????? PM ME PRICE PLEASE!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

2 pair left in stock first come first serve


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 10 2010, 05:28 AM~17441039
> *got u hommie come thru koolaid
> *


Good lookn out on them coils dawg  



TTT FOR MY SPONSOR !!


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 9 2010, 11:00 PM~17439856
> *Pair every 2 to 3 months.....i be putn down on a daily basis homie.....daily drivn and repn products i use
> *


............ nice yea been falowing youre youtube videos for a while ( no **** ) mad props homie


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

I RUN KOOL AID IN MY HOPPERS WE GOT THE WHITE LINCOLN...


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 10 2010, 07:49 PM~17448288
> *I RUN KOOL AID IN MY HOPPERS WE GOT THE WHITE LINCOLN...
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S SOME GANGSTER SHIT RIGHT THERE BRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 10 2010, 08:49 PM~17448288
> *I RUN KOOL AID IN MY HOPPERS WE GOT THE WHITE LINCOLN...
> 
> 
> *



which coil are u useing thats what i wanna do :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@May 11 2010, 08:08 PM~17459327
> *which coil are u useing thats what i wanna do  :biggrin:
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW KOOL AID COILS.......... I PUT THEM BAD BOY TO THE TEST ALL THE TIME..... :biggrin:
I USE THE GRAY ONES,,,,, THATS A DOUBLE PUMP STREET CAR...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<span style='color:red'>what it do


----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC (Sep 2, 2009)

YES SIR KOOL AID COILS DO THE JOB GOT MY CAR UP


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

T T T :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 15 2010, 11:36 AM~17498335
> *ttt
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

THEM KOOL AID COILS WORKN!!


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 16 2010, 07:15 PM~17508997
> *THEM KOOL AID COILS WORKN!!
> 
> 
> ...


 ................. damn fucker is bad ass


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@May 16 2010, 09:49 PM~17510014
> *................. damn fucker is bad ass
> *



good ole 6 batteries 4 u


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

SD SUNDAY QUAILCOM STADIUM 5/23/2010 KOOLAID AND MAD MIKE


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

111111111111111111111111WHAT11111111111111111111111111111111111</span>


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 17 2009, 10:55 AM~14791477
> *free shipping untill sept 1st 2010 :0
> *


OF 2010??????? :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

TIM GIVE ME A CALL BRO..


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

whats up :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

u ttt


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

how much for 2 Ton Precuts to 18702


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@May 18 2010, 05:44 PM~17532137
> *OF 2010??????? :0
> *


funny


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@May 18 2010, 05:45 PM~17532153
> *TIM GIVE ME A CALL BRO..
> *


i did you didnt answer 510 586 3546


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin: got coils??


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks tim, got my coils in homie :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@May 31 2010, 04:54 PM~17656393
> *thanks tim, got my coils in homie :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

wow


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

LIKE THE PICS AL KING OF CALI SINGLE PUMP SUPER STREET KOOLAID 1 ST PLACE :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jun 2 2010, 08:46 AM~17672733
> *LIKE THE PICS AL KING OF CALI SINGLE PUMP SUPER STREET KOOLAID  1 ST PLACE :thumbsup:
> *


Test results came back this weekend. Truth is MBQ ain't doin what them silver KoolAid coils did. I gotta have em. 

Hit me up with that sponsorship lo lo hookup price! I need to get em soon...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SHE BE AT DA SHOW SUNDAY FELLOWS;;


> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 27 2010, 11:39 PM~17629630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 2 2010, 04:05 PM~17677539
> *Test results came back this weekend. Truth is MBQ ain't doin what them silver KoolAid coils did. I gotta have em.
> 
> Hit me up with that sponsorship lo lo hookup price! I need to get em soon...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 3 2010, 11:18 AM~17683965
> *:wow:
> *


Hit me fam


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jun 11 2010, 05:44 AM~17757605
> *ttt
> *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jun 11 2010, 06:44 AM~17757605
> *ttt
> *


I RUN KOOL AID COILS!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 11 2010, 11:51 AM~17760193
> *I RUN KOOL AID COILS!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

koolaid coils put it down with another win on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

what up texas :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jun 15 2010, 10:25 AM~17792424
> *what up texas :thumbsup:
> *


good getting ready for the takeover  :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jun 15 2010, 04:45 PM~17796320
> *good getting ready for the takeover   :thumbsup:
> *


SEE U GUYS ON DA 4TH''WE BRINGING IT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 8 2010, 08:48 AM~17427415
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fulU1bjWtX0
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fulU1bjWtX0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

get ur coils there all in stock,and hop like the elco


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

whats lowest ton spring you carry? i wanna float, not hop lol.. its for a pesco setup... need front and rear.. 

pm me


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 17 2010, 08:57 AM~17813655
> *get ur coils there all in stock,and hop like the  elco
> *


Is that a money back guarantee? :happysad:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 17 2010, 04:21 PM~17818101
> *Is that a money back guarantee?  :happysad:
> *


now its gona take more than coils but we can get ur doing like mine;;money back;;;but it ain't cheap


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 18 2010, 08:09 AM~17823093
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


get ur coils today;;what u need


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

get ur coils  today;;what u need</span></span>
[/b][/quote]


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

happy fathers day moms that act like dads and dads that act like fathers koolaid


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im setting my alarm clock to beat you to the first post of the day 4:30 am mighty early :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 23 2010, 08:43 AM~17864927
> *im setting my alarm clock  to beat you to the first post of the day 4:30 am mighty early  :biggrin:
> *


man what u b talking about????


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ttt for koolaid


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

koolaid coils at work


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 27 2010, 08:42 AM~17897836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They worked well for the regal.
I wish they did for me :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

whats up call us


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jun 28 2010, 05:27 PM~17910006
> *whats up call us
> *


i called no answer


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 28 2010, 11:27 AM~17906822
> *They worked well for the regal.
> I wish they did for me  :biggrin:
> *


what coil did you try?


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 28 2010, 05:47 PM~17910238
> *what coil did you try?
> *


The white ones they were to stiff for my car :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 28 2010, 05:49 PM~17910261
> *The white ones they were to stiff for my car  :biggrin:
> *


6 turns ?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jun 28 2010, 05:27 PM~17910006
> *whats up call us
> *


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jun 28 2010, 05:27 PM~17910006
> *whats up call us
> *


Call who?????????????????x 10000000 :dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

maybe a july sale :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Get your Kool-Aid Coils, they help to get your car on the bumper...  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 








:biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jun 30 2010, 12:18 AM~17923818
> *Get your Kool-Aid Coils, they help to get your car on the bumper...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


  ttmft for koolaid


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jun 29 2010, 11:18 PM~17923818
> *Get your Kool-Aid Coils, they help to get your car on the bumper...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> <img src=\'http://i540.photobucket.com/albums/gg332/alloutcustoms/DSCN9546.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 30 2010, 10:02 AM~17926329
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 28 2010, 05:49 PM~17910261
> *The white ones they were to stiff for my car  :biggrin:
> *


im haveing the same problem i was on the bumper with some prohopper ones till they broke and i bought some white one from you guys and i cant get it to work its like there to stiff???? any ideas?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 30 2010, 04:29 PM~17929327
> *im haveing the same problem i was on the bumper with some prohopper ones till they broke and i bought some white one from you guys and i cant get it to work its like there to stiff???? any ideas?
> *


how many turns ?


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by black84_@Jun 30 2010, 05:48 PM~17929940
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Del Toro powered with Kool Aid coils.*


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 30 2010, 07:13 PM~17930658
> *Del Toro powered with Kool Aid coils.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by black84_@Jun 30 2010, 07:19 PM~17930716
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 30 2010, 09:26 PM~17931922
> *
> 
> 
> ...










THIS WAS MY FIRST HOP WITH KOOL AID COILS... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

be like the elco</span>


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

119 INCHES FOLKS</span>


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 1 2010, 09:28 AM~17935198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS TITE.. I NEED TO FIND ME A GIRL LIKE DAT... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO JEN...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 1 2010, 10:20 AM~17935545
> *119  INCHES  FOLKS</span>
> *


you know we be chippin (queen chipper) :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;THIS IS HOW WE DO IT AT KOOL AIDS COMEGET UR HOOK UP


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;what it dooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh50/ma...tney20blue1.jpg[/img]
[/quote]


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 7 2010, 03:58 PM~17985274
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;what it  dooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *


man i seen you on the stick that 120'' looked good :biggrin: now i need 121''


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 1 2010, 09:28 AM~17935198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u running the white coils or the silver ones?


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

white ones


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jul 8 2010, 04:56 AM~17990526
> *white ones
> *



3 1/2?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 8 2010, 08:50 AM~17990641
> *3 1/2?
> *



YEP


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

i wanna try a set of them out on my caprice..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

do u guys do your own powdercoating in house on your coils? it'd be nice if color or chrome options were availible for additional price on different size coils. u could just stamp them 4 identifying the ton size then offer a color option. i want to purchase the 3 1/2 ton but in gloss black. i mean seriously who wants to buy coils that dont match the paint? options being availible in house gives the consumer the best of both worlds & brings u more $. just seems dumb no one does it that way.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

seems like every coil company is stuck on choosing the worst color for the common size coil most ppl need. it'd be kool to have color options since these are really good coils.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

I THOUGHT THE WHITES WERE 3 3/4?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jul 8 2010, 02:22 PM~17993884
> *seems like every coil company is stuck on choosing the worst color for the common size coil most ppl need. it'd be kool to have color options since these are really good coils.
> *


sometimes its best to have them done what u want to hide the tonage of the coil so the next guy keeps wondering what your using lol


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 9 2010, 01:18 AM~17999656
> *sometimes its best to have them done what u want to hide the tonage of the coil so the next guy keeps wondering what your using lol
> *


i just felt if it was done in house everyone could benifit more. the company and the consumer :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

every one needs coils


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

T T T!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

blow out sale on coils this week 323-8645050


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## CALI2NY (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 13 2010, 09:05 AM~18033881
> *blow out sale on coils this week  323-8645050
> *


how much for the white 3 3/4 coils pre pressed.and shipped to 11757


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

3 1/2 ton 130.00 press and shipped 75.00


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<span style='color:red'>fresh stock in;; what ever u need


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jul 15 2010, 05:31 AM~18051657
> *3 1/2 ton 130.00 press and shipped 75.00
> *


so there 130 shipped???


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

koolaid texas


----------



## CALI2NY (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jul 15 2010, 11:43 AM~18053404
> *so there 130 shipped???
> *


x2


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1QSYMk-h8o
yea this is kool aids tuesday nite thang
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6VaEL2qcqQ


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 17 2010, 09:55 AM~18068374
> *
> *


so the whites are 130 shipped homie? if so ill take a set


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

pimp my ride;;;mad mike


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

TAKING THE TIME TO THANK MY SPONSOR, I HAVE TO ADMIT, IVE BEEN WELL TAKEN CARE OF ON COILS, THANKS AGAIN KOOLAID FOR THE WHITE COILS THIS MORNING! :wow:


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

I NEED kool aid springs who do I gotta talk to I need 4 ton an 4 1/2 ton shipped to calgary,alberta,canada thanks fr the help


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ust call kool aids ;;323 8645050 and place ur order;;they will tell you what u need;$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$</span>


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

who do i pm 4 a price


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for kool aid n them coils.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jul 25 2010, 01:47 PM~18137018
> *who do i pm 4 a price
> *


just call 323 8645050


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 26 2010, 09:06 AM~18142184
> *
> just call  323 8645050
> *


This mtf knows wat hes talkin about ttt Kool aid n DIPN714


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

Can someone post kool aids adress. Thanks in advance


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Jul 27 2010, 05:28 AM~18151322
> *Can someone post kool aids adress. Thanks in advance
> *


KOOL AID HYDRALICS 10230 FREMAN SANTE FE SPRINGS CALIFORINA


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DemLowridaz_@Jul 26 2010, 01:12 PM~18144099
> *This mtf knows wat hes talkin about ttt Kool aid n DIPN714
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ttt for koolaid


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 24 2010, 08:26 AM~18129295
> *<img src=\'http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/deigoshow2010009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

Picked up some coils today at the shop!!! TTT for best coils kool aids!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Aug 11 2010, 09:27 PM~18289446
> *Picked up some coils today at the shop!!! TTT for best coils kool aids!!
> *


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 12 2010, 08:10 AM~18291808
> *
> *


What's the address for the shop I'm going that way in the morning .....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 11 2010, 12:38 PM~18285161
> *
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

</span>
[/b][/quote]


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i need a set of 4 tons please pm me a price thanks


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

TTTT


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

Got any 2 1/2 ton precuts?


----------

